# He Jungs (und Mädels), am Samstag ins Steinbrüchla?



## nils (24. April 2003)

Tach auch!

Wie wärs mit einer Runde durch Steinbrüchlein? Entspannte Runde mit Technikspielerei bei interessanten Stellen (die es ja dort zu genüge gibt).
Bin nämlich noch nicht so fitt, da mich an Ostern ein Minischnupfen erwischt hat...

*Treffpunkt 14 Uhr Parlplatz am AS Zollhaus?*

Gruß, Nils


----------



## G-zero (24. April 2003)

...  ne feine Sache ! 

da bin ich dabei. Hab am Montag schon die Trails Rund um den Tiergarten erkundet   . 

Am Mittwoch bin ich beim DAV in Erlangen mitgefahren (die lassen es ganz schön krachen, nicht schlecht  ) 

also bis dann,

am Sonntag ruft die fränkische wieder ... 

gruß

Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (24. April 2003)

hi nils!!

14 uhr klingt gut.könnte ich schaffen.wenn nix dazwischenkommt bis ich definitiv dabei.

gruß alex


----------



## G-zero (26. April 2003)

... ne lockere aber durchaus lustige Runde. Der technische Aspekt dominierte. Um 14:00 versammelten sich Nils, Alex und ich am Parkplatz beim Steinbrüchlein. Es ging grob gesagt Richtung Wendelstein und zurück. Unterwegs schloss sich uns noch Bernd an.

also dann war ne lustige Sache. Ich hau die Fotos einfach mal hier rein. 

 

gruß

Tobi


----------



## G-zero (26. April 2003)

Der Alex auf dem Northshore Trail


----------



## G-zero (26. April 2003)

Verdammt schnell der Nils


----------



## G-zero (26. April 2003)

Des bin ich


----------



## G-zero (26. April 2003)

Das Gruppenbild wurde leider wieder etwas unscharf. 

Alex, Nils, Bernd und ich


----------



## nils (26. April 2003)

War sehr nett! Ich bin trotz der nur knapp 25 km ziemlich platt, die Trails und kleinen Stufen waren aber sehr spaßig.

Gruß


----------



## Beelzebub (27. April 2003)

ja war echt ne prima ausfahrt.mir hat es viel spaß gemacht.nicht nur du warst platt nils mir ging es nicht viel anders 
hab nen seeehr gemütlichen abend gemacht danach.
wundert mich nicht das das gruppenbild nix wurde......
da war kein fachmann am auslöser 

wünsch euch nen schönen sonntag

gruß alex


----------



## G-zero (27. April 2003)

na wenigstens mit dem Foto hätte der doch ne gute Figur machen können.   

gruß

Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grufti (27. April 2003)

Hallo miteinander
hat mich echt gefreut auf euch gestossen zu sein , war ein toller Nachmittag zu Hause mußte ich erst für drei hungrige Mäuler kochen bevor es unter die Dusche ging und dann ins Krankenhaus,aber nur zu Besuch. Hoffe man trifft sich mal wieder.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Wendino (5. Mai 2003)

Hey, den North Shore kenn ich doch ;-)

Grüße

Roland


----------



## Altitude (5. Mai 2003)

allter Vorderratverlierer.. wie gehts denn so???

und ist SARS schon ausgebrochen????

Grüße

Altitude


----------



## Wendino (5. Mai 2003)

Hi  Altitude,
scheinbar hatte Kris Holm dann doch kein SARS.
... aber einen an der Waffel - bei dem was der gefahren ist ;-)


Komm doch Du mal auf einen Cappo.

Schon von der Mountainbikebahn in Erlagen gehört ?
Ist das was für Dich ? 
Will da mal mit dem Einrad hin, aber in den Trialgarten.
Willste mit ?
Meld Dich mal.

Roland


----------



## TortureKing (8. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wendino _
> *Hi  Altitude,
> scheinbar hatte Kris Holm dann doch kein SARS.
> ... aber einen an der Waffel - bei dem was der gefahren ist ;-)
> ...



MTB-Bahn in Erlangen ?!?
Iss ja geil !
Wo soll die denn sein, im Truppenübungsplatz ?


----------



## Wendino (10. Mai 2003)

Hi,
ich war jetzt mal dort.
Ist ne BMX Bahn (tables usw) + ein Trialgarten 

Das alles ist im Silbergrasweg.

Grüße

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

